# Can Someone Assist me to have Impresive T-shirt design for My Community this is youth Community



## dlazari (Jan 28, 2012)

Iam running small youth Community. It has started gworing.. My Plan is to get creative Tshirt Design for all youth who would like to Join the community. So Far I only have name of the Community of Which I would Like to be part of the words on the logo " MARAFIKI WA KWELI" that is in swahili. It means "REAL FRIENDS".. Iam looking foward for your assistance.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NotWithoutPerel (Jan 19, 2012)

Just a thought, your Swahili quote is way too long (could look really cluttered) and also nobody will know what it means anyway...

What if your logo is actually "Real Friends" and you use a beautiful Swahili design?

I'm not an artist (Chase is the artist), I'm a marketer, sorry if I'm coming at you from a totally different angle, but I think your idea is really cool.

Sincerely,

Jacqueline


----------



## dlazari (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you for your advice, Can you give me any contact of any personnel who can assist on this??


----------



## NotWithoutPerel (Jan 19, 2012)

No, I don't personally know artists who can make Swahili art.

I looked on Google Images for "Swahili Art" and it is quite beautiful.

I think you can find someone either here or Online by refining your query.

Simplify your Thread title to something like "Need graphic artist to help with Swahili-Themed artwork"... 

And then inside your post, refine your description to something simple like "I manage a growing community youth group with the tagline "Real Friends" and I need to create a Swahili-Themed logo that portrays community and/or friendship for the member t-shirts."

Also, if anybody starts corresponding with you, tell them what you have in mind (e.g. A group of smiling faces, a close up image of holding hands, maybe cute animal groups, maybe interlinking "artistic" puzzle pieces, etc.).

Ironically, a lot of the images on Google Images were *from* Swahili artists!

Good luck,

Jacqueline


----------



## grcd (Jan 29, 2012)

I can help.
Email me the details and I'll see what we can do.
Thanks.


----------



## dlazari (Jan 28, 2012)

hello please give me your email address.


----------



## grcd (Jan 29, 2012)

Apologies.
Thought it was in my signature.

portfolio: garryrone on deviantART
email: [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

As no artist or freelancer can solicit art work in this forum I sent you a private message.. eventually monitors will move this message to recommendations and referals and the online artist community can get more involved
dlac


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

